# 2016 Audi RS3 Test Drive & Detailed Review - Hyper Hot Hatch!



## Seniorleb (Sep 10, 2015)

2016 Audi RS3 Test Drive & Detailed Review - Hyper Hot Hatch!

The Audi RS3 is definitely the Mega Hot Hatch of all. The Power plant with its 5 cylinder 2,5 L Engine is astonishing, It have the best engine and sound exhaust of all Hot Hatches.

https://youtu.be/jv8-IZ31mHM


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Is a nice car no doubt but on this video the simplistic Golf 7R ran a better circuit time despite much less power, "lesser brake hardware" and "lesser AWD system(Haldex Gn 5 vs propietary quattro). *Video below*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3jWVTKYcP0


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Very interesting - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> Is a nice car no doubt but on this video the simplistic Golf 7R ran a better circuit time despite much less power, "lesser brake hardware" and "lesser AWD system(Haldex Gn 5 vs propietary quattro). *Video below*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3jWVTKYcP0


Rs3 uses a haldex gen 5. Only thing proprietary would be the software dictating its engagement.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Well after watching that video I'm pumped for the rs3 sedan to get here. I just test drove an s3 and really liked it. This would take that car to another level. The reviewer has an excellent point. From an all around ownership proposition this car is very, very hard to beat. Solid review.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

I have test driven and RS3 hatch twice. My S3 stage 1 felt faster and more agile. There is too much weight over the front on the RS3 and it is immediately apparent (new RS3 engine for the sedan is 35kgs lighter though). The engine is the stand-out though and I can see why people buy it for that alone. The exhaust is insanely good too.

I think I was expecting an ///M car equivalent which the RS3 simply isn't. The suspension and chassis were simply disappointing.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

Rob said:


> Rs3 uses a haldex gen 5. Only thing proprietary would be the software dictating its engagement.


2017 S3 gets same Haldex software as RS3.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

roadrunner_oz said:


> I have test driven and RS3 hatch twice. My S3 stage 1 felt faster and more agile. There is too much weight over the front on the RS3 and it is immediately apparent (new RS3 engine for the sedan is 35kgs lighter though). The engine is the stand-out though and I can see why people buy it for that alone. The exhaust is insanely good too.
> 
> I think I was expecting an ///M car equivalent which the RS3 simply isn't. The suspension and chassis were simply disappointing.


Good review. I wonder how the new engined/facelifted RS3 will compare?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Rob said:


> Good review. I wonder how the new engined/facelifted RS3 will compare?


With an Aluminum block engine vs Iron block I am sure the new RS3 will handle and perform better. Weight is not good and I think the main reason the Golf R outperformed the RS3 on the track was due mainly to the lighter engine hanging over the nose.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

The thing you'll notice with many of those track comparos is that they start with a flying lap (ie the clock starts after one lap while the car is at speed), that alone will alter the comparison.

If this were a real race and the cars starting from a stand still, the RS3 is going to beat the Golf 7R to the first corner and the R will probably have a difficult time getting around it after that.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

crackkills said:


> With an Aluminum block engine vs Iron block I am sure the new RS3 will handle and perform better. Weight is not good and I think the main reason the Golf R outperformed the RS3 on the track was due mainly to the lighter engine hanging over the nose.


The lighter engine will make a difference, but not dramatically. The car has not been setup for fun. It needs to have the under steer resolved and more power sent to the rear. Pity there is not drift mode like the Ford RS has. Also, the RS3 does not have that annoying bounce over speed humps

To sum up the RS3 hatch: 
PRO's: great engine, incredibly fast launch & grip, great interior (same as S3), better damping than S3
CON's: understeer, heavy front, lack of RWD power, setup is just too safe/boring

I'd still consider buying the RS3 sedan for the brilliant engine and the understeer issues can be tuned out, however I will NOT be buying. 
1) my tuned S3 is just as quick 
2) the current sedan is due for a new shape within 2 years. So you'd just have spent big $$$ on a RS3 sedan only to have it be an outdated looking car within 2 years. Audi are way too slow to bring out their RS models into the model line-up.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

4 door M2 is coming too!
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/bmw-2-series-grancoupé-be-joined-new-m2-variant


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

roadrunner_oz said:


> 4 door M2 is coming too!
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/bmw-2-series-grancoupé-be-joined-new-m2-variant


Oh geez now that is interesting. If there was a 4 door M2 today I would have already had my order in.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

They stretched the rear door opening all the way to the rear quarter panel (literally). I think that the coupe version looks better.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Two problems with the RS line up:

1-They wait waaaaay too long to introduce them to north America
2-What bothers me most is that they start looking less and less special each year. The fender flares are all but gone. B7 RS4 was/is sweet. RS5 not as much and the RS7 was just a bumper modification to me along with the TT RS. The RS3 concept car had me excited but the RS3 sedan will have just wider front fenders. 

Also, the interior needs to be more special. All RS models should come with Alcantara headliner as standard equipment. It should be the pinnacle of Audi technology, design and performance inside and out and I am afraid to say that is not the case. 

I will however look at the RS3 very seriously as I really enjoy the S3 and the size is just perfect for my needs.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> They stretched the rear door opening all the way to the rear quarter panel (literally). I think that the coupe version looks better.


It is just a photoshop impression so far


----------



## Seniorleb (Sep 10, 2015)

Rob said:


> Well after watching that video I'm pumped for the rs3 sedan to get here. I just test drove an s3 and really liked it. This would take that car to another level. The reviewer has an excellent point. From an all around ownership proposition this car is very, very hard to beat. Solid review.


Hi Rob, Glad u liked my review! The RS3 is a great car, u wouldn't go wrong with it at all. its the feeling and sensation u will get! people don't understand that its not always about how fast it will go or not! or tuned car can be as fast! people have to stop worrying about numbers


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

Seniorleb said:


> Hi Rob, Glad u liked my review! The RS3 is a great car, u wouldn't go wrong with it at all. its the feeling and sensation u will get! people don't understand that its not always about how fast it will go or not! or tuned car can be as fast! people have to stop worrying about numbers


Your review was one of the very few that actually liked the RS3. I have test driven the RS3 twice, the 2nd time was for a entire day. It is a great car for people who have no intention of ever going to the track or doing hill climbs etc. The engine is fantastic and it is very quick. What it is good at is launching fast, making a great noise all within a practical shape & great interior. To me it just didn't feel balanced front and rear, still FWD bias, understeers more than an S3. For the price I expected the chassis to be better tuned.


----------



## Seniorleb (Sep 10, 2015)

roadrunner_oz said:


> Your review was one of the very few that actually liked the RS3. I have test driven the RS3 twice, the 2nd time was for a entire day. It is a great car for people who have no intention of ever going to the track or doing hill climbs etc. The engine is fantastic and it is very quick. What it is good at is launching fast, making a great noise all within a practical shape & great interior. To me it just didn't feel balanced front and rear, still FWD bias, understeers more than an S3. For the price I expected the chassis to be better tuned


Probably yes, I have seen all the reviewers, one of the reason because the roads in UAE are very wide and stretched (highways) we only have 3 areas with some mountain roads, so the comfort, engine, interor is very important. Yes I agree the under steer is noticeable on high speed, it seems this issue was never been solved by Audi,funny that the car is actually lighter than A45 AMG and still feels and drives not as nice. I would really think if Audi will invest more on a new suspension settings and roll bars, this will improve a lot the whole experience, because the engine + gear box are the best for sure.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I guess if you get the new RS3, you just added the thickest RSB you can find.
Possibly add coil overs that have adjustable dampers, so you can dial the rear in very tight.

which makes me question:
I wonder if all the RS3's will be mag ride?

just tried to build a TT-S on Audi NA
all TT-S come with mag ride.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Rob said:


> Oh geez now that is interesting. If there was a 4 door M2 today I would have already had my order in.


Put my deposit down last week. Also have $ down for an RS3, but I am likely to pass on that. Now I just need to figure out a car to drive between the end of my current lease and fall of 2019. Will have a 26 month gap.


----------



## Seniorleb (Sep 10, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> Put my deposit down last week. Also have $ down for an RS3, but I am likely to pass on that. Now I just need to figure out a car to drive between the end of my current lease and fall of 2019. Will have a 26 month gap.


that's was some exiting news for you bro!  why did u changed your mind?


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

BEM10001 said:


> Put my deposit down last week. Also have $ down for an RS3, but I am likely to pass on that. Now I just need to figure out a car to drive between the end of my current lease and fall of 2019. Will have a 26 month gap.


I just snagged a 2016 focus RS allocation. We'll see what I replace it with when the time comes!


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

I drove both the rs3 and tts the same day one after the other. Although the tts feels more comfortable when turning i d prefer the rs3 for the great engine and sound (which costs extra). 
In my opinion the rs3 is a great car you can even drive everyday despite the disadvantages on handling. After all most of us dont go on tracks every day
Plus i wouldnt prefer the new digital gauges the tts had. Too much information. But thats just me

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S7582 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

georgeboole said:


> despite the disadvantages on handling


i dont go to tracks but the idea of buying an expensive fast car that can't corner in a balanced fashion is absurd


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Seniorleb said:


> that's was some exiting news for you bro!  why did u changed your mind?


Haven't made my mind up 100%, still have both deposits. Will likely see what RS3 pricing looks like before making a final decision. Good news is I could do both, RS3 now then an M2GC after the BMW has been out for a year or two. The problem is I cannot actually drive both before ordering the RS3. I like the 235 I have now better than the S3, but the RS3 sportback I drove in Stockholm was pretty awesome. Will drive an M2 at some point (current version) and just make a call based on available (albeit imperfect) data points. Honestly if I have another EU trip coming up soon I will try and drive current M2 and RS3 again back to back. I do have a feeling that either one will be a "keeper" so I'd like something I'd be happy with for a while, then keep the 2016 328 xdrive sport wagon I just bought dad when he's done with it. 

Good news for Audi, if I decide on the M2 my "gap car" will likely be a CPO TTS or TT roadster. Have always wanted one, and living with the impracticality for a couple of years won't wear on me that much.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

mookieblaylock said:


> i dont go to tracks but the idea of buying an expensive fast car that can't corner in a balanced fashion is absurd


I never said it cant corner. It does and i can say very good. I m just comparing my view to what i ve read and seen on the internet. It is balanced and reacts perfectly even at objects suddenly getting in your way. 
But i felt the tss fitting me better. Just an opinion

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S7582 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

georgeboole said:


> I never said it cant corner. It does and i can say very good. I m just comparing my view to what i ve read and seen on the internet. It is balanced and reacts perfectly even at objects suddenly getting in your way.
> But i felt the tss fitting me better. Just an opinion
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-S7582 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


We're firmly in the land of "they're all good" but some are bordering on great. The RS3 is a very capable car, I've driven one and enjoyed it. Does it corner like a TTS? No. Is a TTS as good on a track as an M2? No. Does the M2 hold a candle to a GT4? Absolutely not. Etc. Etc. Etc. 

It's like when little Johnny was top of his class in prep school then shows up at Princeton and is one of the dummies. We're comparing a very thin slice of the market when looking at reasonably priced sports sedans / pseudo sports coupes, etc.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

BEM10001 said:


> We're firmly in the land of "they're all good" but some are bordering on great. The RS3 is a very capable car, I've driven one and enjoyed it. Does it corner like a TTS? No. Is a TTS as good on a track as an M2? No. Does the M2 hold a candle to a GT4? Absolutely not. Etc. Etc. Etc.


I totally agree about them being great cars although i havent driven the m2 yet. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S7582 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Seniorleb (Sep 10, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> Haven't made my mind up 100%, still have both deposits. Will likely see what RS3 pricing looks like before making a final decision. Good news is I could do both, RS3 now then an M2GC after the BMW has been out for a year or two. The problem is I cannot actually drive both before ordering the RS3. I like the 235 I have now better than the S3, but the RS3 sportback I drove in Stockholm was pretty awesome. Will drive an M2 at some point (current version) and just make a call based on available (albeit imperfect) data points. Honestly if I have another EU trip coming up soon I will try and drive current M2 and RS3 again back to back. I do have a feeling that either one will be a "keeper" so I'd like something I'd be happy with for a while, then keep the 2016 328 xdrive sport wagon I just bought dad when he's done with it.
> 
> Good news for Audi, if I decide on the M2 my "gap car" will likely be a CPO TTS or TT roadster. Have always wanted one, and living with the impracticality for a couple of years won't wear on me that much.


Sorry for the late reply I was our for holidays bro...

Bro Let me be honest with you... The RS3 is much better if u like in Sweden with the rain and snow. M2 have very less traction in any wet conditions (I am sure u know that since U drove the 235i), I like the M2 a lot from looks and feels like a sports car in this segment. u cant go wrong with both...


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Seniorleb said:


> Sorry for the late reply I was our for holidays bro...
> 
> Bro Let me be honest with you... The RS3 is much better if u like in Sweden with the rain and snow. M2 have very less traction in any wet conditions (I am sure u know that since U drove the 235i), I like the M2 a lot from looks and feels like a sports car in this segment. u cant go wrong with both...


Live in the U.S. was in Sweden just for a work trip and drove the RS3 while I was there - since we don't have the current version in the U.S. that was the closest I could get to driving an RS3 before ordering one.


----------

